# Southern Arizona RC - Niland, CA



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying call backs to the water blind

1,3,4,5,7,12,13, 15,16,18,21,23,24,25,27,29,30


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur call backs to the land blind - 35 dogs

2,3,5,9,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,23,24,25,27,28,31,34,35,36,37,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,49,52,56,57,58,59,60


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Open call backs?


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Amateur will meet by the main gate where the trailers are at 8:00. Number 23 starts


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Open Call Backs
1,2,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,19,20,21,22,23,24,26,27,29,30,31,33,34,35,36,41,42,44,45,48,49,50,51,54,55,57,60,61,62,63,65,66

Starting dog for the Land Blind #5-


----------



## ferrol (Aug 29, 2010)

Any updates on the Amateur?


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Derby Results?


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to 4th: 3,5,9,15,17,18,20,24,25,28,34,36,39,41.


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you, Lynn.


----------



## Club Mead (May 9, 2011)

Open callbacks?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results

1st Montana Marsh Monster O-Russ Stewart/Florence Sloane H-Florence Makes Derby List 
2nd Tigermountain Master Chief O-David Mears H-Mike Taylor
3rd Jazztime LL's Mr Cool Jay O-Larry & Anna Calver H-Larry
4th "She Was Perfect Thursday" O/H Alex Drent
RJ This Chic Drives a Ford O/H Don Varchol

JAMs #8 Five Star Tank Commander; #11 Crescent City Cedric


----------



## TruLine Retrievers (Jan 15, 2014)

*TruLine Retrievers SWEEP!!!!*

Congratulations to Andy Kahn, Ben Echevarria, Bill Fruehling for Ivy 1st, Maggie 2nd, Tucker 3rd and Dottie 4th in the Amateur!!!


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats Russ and Florence!
-Danielle


----------



## McKenna Kennels (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations to Florence for winning the derby with MMM and making the derby list!! His dad "Ford" is very proud! Sweetie's Easy Rider...qualified for his 5th consecutive open National by placing 2nd in this weekends open. Congratulations to Pete and Ford!!


----------



## PaulaE (Dec 16, 2005)

TruLine Retrievers said:


> Congratulations to Andy Kahn, Ben Echevarria, Bill Fruehling for Ivy 1st, Maggie 2nd, Tucker 3rd and Dottie 4th in the Amateur!!!


Go Tru Line! Congrats to all!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Congratulations Florence and Russ


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations all!


----------



## Daninn55 (Nov 10, 2013)

Congrats to George Ibarra and Peacemaker "PISTOL" for winning the Open and this qualifies Pistol for both nationals. Way to go team Public Enemy Retrievers. Congrats to Jim Gonia and Ford, Don Remein and Rudy, Sonia and Kaylee, and those that jammed and participated. Thanks to the Judges, Patti Kiernan and Bill & the Southern Az Retriever Club for an outstanding trial. Hard work and determination is what its all about.


----------

